# ruffleduck's Thread: Full S ZBLL learned



## ruffleduck (May 26, 2021)

Brian Sun currently holds the YTUWR for PLL average with a mean of of 0.694 framecounted across all PLL's.

My ambitious goal: to beat this.

PLL average leaderboard

So far, I have a sub-Brian Gc perm.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (May 27, 2021)

This is definitely one of the more interesting quests (in a good way). Bookmarked.


----------



## ruffleduck (May 27, 2021)




----------



## abunickabhi (May 27, 2021)

zzoomer said:


>


Wow thats fast!


----------



## ruffleduck (May 28, 2021)

E Perm YTUWR!! Beating Lucas's 0.80!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 28, 2021)

nice tps


----------



## ruffleduck (May 28, 2021)

I need to work on my Z and T perm a bit more. (my t perm video turned out to be 25 FPS so the exec was slower than i thought  )

They both can definitely can be sub 0.7


----------



## ruffleduck (May 28, 2021)

I'm going to need to step up my game to beat Brian's 0.60 H perm


----------



## ruffleduck (May 28, 2021)

By the way Brian's sheet can be seen here https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1acc3S8ufyjygpKq3okzRijREizURjbYpmbHL4rWnYMQ/edit#gid=0

I will make my own sheet soon to keep track of my fastest executions


----------



## ruffleduck (May 28, 2021)




----------



## PetrusQuber (May 28, 2021)

zzoomer said:


>


My life flashed before my eyes


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 28, 2021)

tra traa, tra traa


----------



## ruffleduck (May 28, 2021)

zzoomer's fastest executions


PLL zzoomer's fastest PLL times PLL,My time,Frames (/ 30 FPS),STM,STPS,Fastest time*,Difference Aa,0.533,16,9,16.9,0.417,0.116,STATS,frames,seconds Ab,0.533,16,9,16.9,0.467,0.066,sum of my times,455,15.167 E,0.733,22,16,21.8,0.700,0.033,sum of fastest times,419,13.983 F,0.900,27,16,17.8,0.800,0.100




docs.google.com


----------



## ruffleduck (May 29, 2021)




----------



## ruffleduck (May 29, 2021)

I finished framecounting all of my PLL's. A lot of them are painfully slow because I was more focused on filling the sheet than getting fast times. From here it's just slowly improving each PLL one at a time.


----------



## ruffleduck (May 30, 2021)

ok now the only PLL not sub-1 is Nb


----------



## ruffleduck (May 31, 2021)




----------



## the dnf master (May 31, 2021)

zzoomer said:


>


how is that alg supposed to be fingertricked?


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 31, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> how is that alg supposed to be fingertricked?


----------



## ruffleduck (May 31, 2021)

Imagine using MU U perms


----------



## ruffleduck (May 31, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> how is that alg supposed to be fingertricked?


Watch Teri's video. BenChristman already shared it. However I wouldn't recommend using the alg in solves, as it is inconsistent.


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 7, 2021)

Haven't been working on my PLL's recently. Currently my average is 0.77. I've been busy speedrunning SMB1, once I get my Tengyun I'll start improving my PLL's some more.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 7, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Haven't been working on my PLL's recently. Currently my average is 0.77. I've been busy speedrunning SMB1, once I get my Tengyun I'll start improving my PLL's some more.


i speed runned super mario world but i'm not fast
cumon step it up
EDIT: woaj noice







Spoiler: hahahah your videos are awesome










I've been playing too much hokko life lately, not doing 4letter quads for @abunickabhi nor practicing
but I think we should do what makes us happy


----------



## kubesolver (Jun 7, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Watch Teri's video. BenChristman already shared it. However I wouldn't recommend using the alg in solves, as it is inconsistent.


A shower thought. 
Isn't consistency a property of a solver more than that of an algorithm?


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 7, 2021)

kubesolver said:


> A shower thought.
> Isn't consistency a property of a solver more than that of an algorithm?


Yes and no. Consistency depends on two things: the cuber's skill, and the difficulty of the execution (which is dependent on the algorithm)


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 9, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> woaj noice


If you think my 1-1 speedrun is impressive wait till you see this wall clip




pulling this off in a run would be insane. i now have massive respect for pro speedrunners who can do this consistently


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 15, 2021)

Update: Got my Tengyun v1 and RS3M 2020. I will now continue to work on my PLL's. Also, the RS3M is pretty much my 3x3 main now.


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 15, 2021)

Changing this thread to be more of a general progression thread. (Still focusing on PLL's)

I am switching to full CN with ZZ! Currently I average 2 seconds slower than x2y and take 45 seconds to inspect.


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 16, 2021)

I got 0.50 Ub Perm WB!!

edit: It might even be 14 frames (14/30 = 0.46 seconds!) but I'm not sure. I'll ask stewy to framecount sometime in the future


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 16, 2021)

HOLY CRAP 0.76 GC PERM WB


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 16, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> HOLY CRAP 0.76 GC PERM WB


fast.


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 16, 2021)

Brought down my PLL average a ton today with my Tengyun and RS3M!! Down to 0.73! Tied for #3 with Lucas Etter!


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 17, 2021)

Learning ZZ-CT! I'm planning on using ZZ-CAT (ZZ-A and ZZ-CT option select)


----------



## LBr (Jun 18, 2021)

Really Impressive, I can do sub 1 U perms and Ab but apart from that, I can't do sub-1


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 19, 2021)

0.80 Na Perm! Tied for YTWB with Lucas Etter


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 19, 2021)

Squan PB single with my new MGC! 15.96


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 21, 2021)

bruh i was just filming a video about wide U G perms and how they're pretty good, and i accidentally got 0.73 Gc perm YTWB.


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 3, 2021)

My average is down to 0.72, now sub-Lucas and #3 on the leaderboard behind Brian and Cube for Speed. I'll optimize a couple more frames, so in case Stewy disagrees with me with some times it will still be officially sub 0.73. Once I do that I'll upload and request Stewy to framecount and add me to the leaderboard


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 3, 2021)

Forgot to mention: I got the WB for Na perm with 0.767


----------



## Waffles (Jul 4, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Forgot to mention: I got the WB for Na perm with 0.767



A feat in itself


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 4, 2021)

video of my current progress









pll execs 8/3/21.mp4







drive.google.com


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 4, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> video of my current progress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for making it separate from YT now I can finally see you in action!!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 6, 2021)

@zzoomer why aren’t you on the leaderboard at all?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 7, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> @zzoomer why aren’t you on the leaderboard at all?


he didn't submit his doc to stewy


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 12, 2021)

i'm cn for every wca event now. (including mega and bld, yes.)

this is just for fun


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 12, 2021)

Sure @zzoomer. "Just for fun"....


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jul 12, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> View attachment 16311
> 
> Sure @zzoomer. "Just for fun"....


Flexing is fun no?


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 13, 2021)

42.xx 4x4 single with hoya! i'm starting to enjoy 4x4 a lot more now that i use hoya


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 14, 2021)

*GUYS I GOT A 4.49 ZZ 3x3 PB!!!*









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





3 move XEOcross, and an OLL skip to top it off!!

My previous PB was with CFOP and was 5.72!


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 14, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> *GUYS I GOT A 4.49 ZZ 3x3 PB!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GJ! It takes great skill to accomplish sub-5


----------



## Megaminx lover (Jul 14, 2021)

Nice


----------



## Waffles (Jul 14, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> *GUYS I GOT A 4.49 ZZ 3x3 PB!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That’s pretty good recog right there, if you weren’t as good at PLL recog you’d have gotten like a 5-6 there.

Nice job as well.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 14, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> *GUYS I GOT A 4.49 ZZ 3x3 PB!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolwut!! You average 11 and have a low 4!! Also 9.13 TPS!!


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 14, 2021)

i don't even know what to say at this point


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 14, 2021)

ok now that i've brushed up some algs to guarantee the sub 0.73, i've realized that i was actually making considerable progress so now i'm going to try to get sub-Cube for Speed (Lee Ming Kit) which only requires me to improve by 3 frames


----------



## Swagrid (Jul 14, 2021)

Congrats on the 4!

Go, my zoomer. Zoom like you've never zoomed before


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 16, 2021)

choked 3rd pair, oh well


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 16, 2021)

1:31.03 overall 5x5 PB single with Hoya!


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 19, 2021)

9.82 square-1 PB single! First ever sub 10! 1 slice OBL, u perm EP


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 20, 2021)

The only thing standing between me and being the PLL champion is none other than the TPS god himself, Brian Sun. Although I don't think I'll be beating him anytime soon.

Our PLL journey has come to an end, for now. Thank you all for your support and encouragement along the way, I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 20, 2021)

see the last link at my sig about giving up


----------



## EvanCuber (Jul 20, 2021)

Don't stop your PLL journey now! You've come to close to quit, and all those hours of hard work will about to nothing.


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 20, 2021)

Thanks for encouraging me to keep going. I'm not quitting improving my PLL times, but it is certainly not a priority anymore because I believe I have reached near my limit, for now.


MJbaka said:


> Don't stop your PLL journey now! You've come to close to quit, and all those hours of hard work will about to nothing.


Firstly, I must say that I am nowhere near beating Brian. Although there is only a 0.03 difference in average, it would be ridiculously difficult to shave off the necessary 10+ frames required to catch up. At this point, shaving off even 1 frame off of any PLL would be a huge feat for me.

Secondly, my work has not "abouted to nothing". I feel very honored to be only 1 place behind Brian, and faster than Cube for Speed.

Brian has very exceptional turning skill. His peak TPS rivals that of Lucas, and his turning is quite precise as well. I, on the other hand, have worse TPS but is made up by my immaculate precision which explains why I'm strongly dominant with tricky algs like Gc and Na. The thing is, most PLLs are dependant on raw TPS spam in which Brian outperforms me.

Grinding PLLs was fun but is ultimately pointless because for speedsolving, efficiency and fluidity is what's important. I may practice drilling algs a little bit, but my priorities are doing actual solves and learning new algs.


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 20, 2021)

Welp according to stewy my average is.0.722 so not sub cfs

at least he confirms i have gc, na, ub, and tied ga WB's







fastest pll by execution (within solves) - Google Drive







docs.google.com









Google Sheets: Sign-in


Access Google Sheets with a personal Google account or Google Workspace account (for business use).



docs.google.com


----------



## LBr (Jul 21, 2021)

cube for speed has good fingertricks but not so good fluidity. That's why he averages 9 and not 6


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 28, 2021)

Here's my WIP ZBLL sheet


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 28, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Here's my WIP ZBLL sheet


I swear that I read:
Here's my *WB* Zbll sheet


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 30, 2021)

Finished all of T ZBLL for my sheet!









zzoomer's ZZ sheet


preface zzoomer's ZZ sheet <a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC04W032c2ayf4PLcT0dz2xg">my channel</a>,<a href="https://cubepb.com/i/view?id=230&expand=0&type=user">my PB's</a> credits to ZMS for helping make this sheet




docs.google.com


----------



## ruffleduck (Aug 25, 2021)

Added F2L section on my ZZ sheet! Currently the basic cases are on it.









zzoomer's ZZ sheet


preface zzoomer's ZZ sheet <a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC04W032c2ayf4PLcT0dz2xg">my channel</a>,<a href="https://cubepb.com/i/view?id=230&expand=0&type=user">my PB's</a> credits to ZMS for helping make this sheet




docs.google.com


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 3, 2021)

A couple days ago I finished learning full T ZBLL but now I forgot most of it  . I don't have the time to practice a lot in order get all of those algs in my long term memory. Might switch to ZZ-CT. (this is like the fourth time i've considered switching to CT smh)


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 6, 2021)

I rediscovered ZZ-HW, and I'm going to resurrect it! It is a rejected variant of ZZ that has long thought to have bad algorithms, but after some genning, I found that the algs seem quite promising. I'm planning on doing option select between ZZ-CT, ZZ-HW, and ZZ-C. Maximum swag.

In case you don't know what these variants are...

ZZ-C
1. OLS (last slot + CO)
2. PLL

ZZ-CT
1. TSLE (last slot edge + CO)
2. TTLL (PLL + last slot corner)

ZZ-HW
1. WSLC (last slot corner + CO)
2. WDLL (PLL + last slot edge)


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 6, 2021)

Actively developing WDLL!









zzoomer's ZZ sheet


preface zzoomer's ZZ sheet <a href="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC04W032c2ayf4PLcT0dz2xg">my channel</a>,<a href="https://cubepb.com/i/view?id=230&expand=0&type=user">my PB's</a> credits to ZMS for helping make this sheet




docs.google.com


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 9, 2021)

WDLL (Wittingtonsworth Davison Last Layer) is pronounced "waddle", thanks to eff for the idea! I'm sure all you ducks out there will love this name!


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 17, 2021)

I'm enjoying Nautilus
might use as secondary method


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 17, 2021)

what about ZZ top?


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 17, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> what about ZZ top?


bad


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 20, 2021)

Developing ZZ-COP

(still working on WDLL, because it's part of ZZ-COP)









ZZ-COP


preface welcome to the zz-cop sheet zz-cop method overview 1. ZZF2L-1 2. CO 3. PLSLL glossary CO,Corner Orientation PLSLL,Permute Last Slot Last Layer TTLL,Tran Thompson Last Layer WDLL,Wittingtonsworth Davison Last Layer C1,Connected 1 (LS edge CW from LS corner) C2,Connected 2 (LS edge CCW fro...




docs.google.com


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 21, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> bad


how?


----------



## Swagrid (Sep 21, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> how?


ZZ's biggest benefit is LSLL. With ZZ-top you get no benefit from LL. Just the marginal improvement in F2L. Taking the worse ergonomics of eocross and removing the largest benefit.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 21, 2021)

ZF slow said:


> ZZ's biggest benefit is LSLL. With ZZ-top you get no benefit from LL. Just the marginal improvement in F2L. Taking the worse ergonomics of eocross and removing the largest benefit.


Ok thanks, i always thought that the biggest benefit of ZZ was rotationless F2L.


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 28, 2021)

after trying both nautilus and roux, i've decided to switch to roux for OH

my MU turning is going to need a lot of work


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 29, 2021)

Updated PFP


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 29, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Updated PFP


side by side comparison



seems like the majority preferred my old PFP, so i'm switching back


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 30, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> side by side comparison
> 
> View attachment 17229View attachment 17230
> 
> ...


Haha

Turns RTX on : Nope switch it back
Turns RTX off : *Satisfaction*


----------



## ruffleduck (Oct 5, 2021)

Drilling EOcross with the help of my EOcross website
My goal is to be able to consistently plan ~8 HTM EOcross solutions during inspection (am CN)


----------



## ruffleduck (Oct 6, 2021)

I've decided to take things back a notch. I'm switching from ZZ-COP to ZZ-HW, at least for now. I think it's best that I focus on 72 cases, rather than trying to gen a massive set (likely with bad algs, since i won't have as much time to focus on individual cases and try to optimize)


----------



## ruffleduck (Oct 12, 2021)

Goodbye ZZ-HW. I genned most of WDLL. Unfortunately it is bad.

New quest: Master the 4 original variants Mr. ZZ himself came up with. ZZ-A, ZZ-B, ZZ-C, ZZ-D.

Road ahead:
1. learn ZZ-B, so that I can dip my toe into all of the ZBLL CP sets.
2. learn ZZ-D, to finish off 2GLL. Also, good OH variant
3. finish off TUL ZBLL
4. learn full Pi/H ZBLL
5. learn full sune/antisune ZBLL
6. learn OLS (probably not in its entirety)


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 12, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Goodbye ZZ-HW. I genned most of WDLL. Unfortunately it is bad.
> 
> New quest: Master the 4 original variants Mr. ZZ himself came up with. ZZ-A, ZZ-B, ZZ-C, ZZ-D.
> 
> ...


How much ZBLL do you know now?


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 12, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Goodbye ZZ-HW. I genned most of WDLL. Unfortunately it is bad.
> 
> New quest: Master the 4 original variants Mr. ZZ himself came up with. ZZ-A, ZZ-B, ZZ-C, ZZ-D.
> 
> ...


Very sad. I am playing around with learning TSLE/TTLL and was excited to see how your work into ZZ-HW shaped up.

After you learn ZZ-D, are you still going to use Roux for OH?


----------



## ruffleduck (Oct 12, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> How much ZBLL do you know now?


Not sure lol.

I had learned full T ZBLL, a good chunk of U, and some L. But I forgot a lot due to lack of use


----------



## ruffleduck (Oct 12, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> Very sad. I am playing around with learning TSLE/TTLL and was excited to see how your work into ZZ-HW shaped up.


You can still check out the sheet. Everything I genned on is there. I just don't have the motivation to finish off the project, as the algs don't seem very promising. ZZ-CT is probably better because you have more options (SN, TTLL+, TTLL-, etc)









ZZ-COP


preface welcome to the zz-cop sheet zz-cop method overview 1. ZZF2L-1 2. CO 3. PLSLL glossary CO,Corner Orientation PLSLL,Permute Last Slot Last Layer TTLL,Tran Thompson Last Layer WDLL,Wittingtonsworth Davison Last Layer C1,Connected 1 (LS edge CW from LS corner) C2,Connected 2 (LS edge CCW fro...




docs.google.com


----------



## ruffleduck (Nov 1, 2021)

After actually trying the 4 ZZ variants (A B C D), I decided to settle with C for now... time to learn OLS slowly!


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 1, 2021)

My mom trying to pronounce words like OLS. ("Oleshs?") (ZBLL = "Zebelel?") Cubing acronyms are so good.

Good luck zz oomer


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 1, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> My mom trying to pronounce words like OLS. ("Oleshs?") (ZBLL = "Zebelel?") Cubing acronyms are so good.
> 
> Good luck zz oomer


I agree on that point, cubers woop


----------



## Swagrid (Nov 1, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> After actually trying the 4 ZZ variants (A B C D), I decided to settle with C for now... time to learn OLS slowly!


Alas, full circle.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 2, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> After actually trying the 4 ZZ variants (A B C D), I decided to settle with C for now... time to learn OLS slowly!


Life is a circle.


----------



## ruffleduck (Nov 3, 2021)

taking a break from cubing, i want to focus on chess. i can't practice both chess and cubing because school and other courses


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 3, 2021)

what's your lichess/chess account link?


----------



## ruffleduck (Nov 4, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> what's your lichess/chess account link?











zzoomer (1617)


zzoomer played 2822 games since Apr 12, 2021. Current Bullet rating: 1617.




lichess.org


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 25, 2021)

@zzoomer I can't post on your profile so I'm posting here:

How come everyone says that you said Geese are just aggressive ducks but I said that?


----------



## ruffleduck (Nov 25, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> @zzoomer I can't post on your profile so I'm posting here:
> 
> How come everyone says that you said Geese are just aggressive ducks but I said that?


Does... it matter?


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 25, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Does... it matter?


Not really but why do they?


----------



## OtterCuber (Nov 25, 2021)

Someone explain the duck/goose meme please, thanks.


----------



## ruffleduck (Nov 25, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> Someone explain the duck/goose meme please, thanks.


I once posted an edited image of the duck eating popcorn in a long heated debate thread.
People liked that, and came up with their own variations of the duck to use as their profile picture.
As a result of the growing number of people with duck profile pictures, the Cubing Ducks thread was made
Now it's pretty much a cult


----------



## OtterCuber (Nov 25, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> I once posted an edited image of the duck eating popcorn in a long heated debate thread.
> People liked that, and came up with their own variations of the duck to use as their profile picture.
> As a result of the growing number of people with duck profile pictures, the Cubing Ducks thread was made
> Now it's pretty much a cult


Thank you for your explanation.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 26, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Now it's pretty much a cult


That part is just about the only part I don't like about it.


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 26, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> That part is just about the only part I don't like about it.


I mean, it is if you are actually serious about it. I just like the fact that they kinda come up with cool storeys and the pfp is epic. You can just put a pfp on and call it good.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 26, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I mean, it is if you are actually serious about it. I just like the fact that they kinda come up with cool storeys and the pfp is epic. You can just put a pfp on and call it good.


Yeah, the stories are pretty good. The pfp is fine, but that's how they get you. (joke don't hurt me)


----------



## ruffleduck (Nov 27, 2021)

Yes, I really am CN with ZZ.






The solve was 47 STM. Could've been a lot faster if I had planned EOcross properly, and/or if I had the ability to lookahead consistently


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 27, 2021)

I looked at this for a really long time trying to see if it was a plus two.


----------



## ruffleduck (Nov 27, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> I looked at this for a really long time trying to see if it was a plus two.


I think it is a +2, but those don't count at home. Also, it's the table's fault.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 27, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> I think it is a +2, but those don't count at home. Also, it's the table's fault.


Nah, I don't think it's a plus 2.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 27, 2021)

I would say that it’s not a +2, but maybe I’m seeing it wrong. It’s definitely very close.


----------



## ruffleduck (Nov 27, 2021)

This is insane. I planned EOcross+2


----------



## CFOP INC (Nov 27, 2021)

noice also whats with the janky timer stickers.


----------



## ruffleduck (Nov 27, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> noice also whats with the janky timer stickers.


The original stackmat plastic overlay peeled off, exposing the sharp buttons, so I put 3x3 stickers on them for protection


----------



## OtterCuber (Nov 27, 2021)

I like the chess T-shirt, what's your elo?


----------



## ruffleduck (Nov 27, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> I like the chess T-shirt, what's your elo?


1800 rapid








zzoomer (1617)


zzoomer played 2822 games since Apr 12, 2021. Current Bullet rating: 1617.




lichess.org


----------



## ruffleduck (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy new year everyone. Here are my mains, averages and goals heading into 2022:

3x3 - Tengyun v1 3x3, corner magnet modded and strong spring swap. Currently average 11 with ZZ. Goal: average 8, finish TUL ZBLL
Megaminx - Dayan v2. Currently average low 1:10 with YDH. Goal: average sub 50, learn OLL/PLL (maybe not in full yet)
3BLD - Same Tengyun. Currently average DNF with OP. Goal: average sub 1 min, learn 3-style.

i will work on other events too but i have no set goal


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 1, 2022)

zzoomer said:


> Happy new year everyone. Here are my mains, averages and goals heading into 2022:
> 
> 3x3 - Tengyun v1 3x3, corner magnet modded and strong spring swap. Currently average 11 with ZZ. Goal: average 8, finish TUL ZBLL
> Megaminx - Dayan v2. Currently average low 1:10 with YDH. Goal: average sub 50, learn OLL/PLL (maybe not in full yet)
> ...



Good luck reaching average 8!


----------



## ruffleduck (Jan 8, 2022)

After a couple months of active use, I am now quitting CN ZZ. I think it was a valuable skill to learn, and I may return to it someday, but I think it is heavily hindering both my inspection and lookahead currently. I am switching to y neutrality, so that I can have a consistent cross (white) with consistent pair locations. (I never had a problem with CFOP lookahead CN because I never really had to worry about back slots)


----------



## Swagrid (Jan 8, 2022)

Well, it's an unfortunate blow to CN ZZ - but if y works better, then y works better.

now go be fast


----------



## OtterCuber (Jan 8, 2022)

zzoomer said:


> After a couple months of active use, I am now quitting CN ZZ. I think it was a valuable skill to learn, and I may return to it someday, but I think it is heavily hindering both my inspection and lookahead currently. I am switching to y neutrality, so that I can have a consistent cross (white) with consistent pair locations. (I never had a problem with CFOP lookahead CN because I never really had to worry about back slots)


Interesting development...thanks for updating us.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jan 9, 2022)

zzoomer said:


> After a couple months of active use, I am now quitting CN ZZ. I think it was a valuable skill to learn, and I may return to it someday, but I think it is heavily hindering both my inspection and lookahead currently. I am switching to y neutrality, so that I can have a consistent cross (white) with consistent pair locations. (I never had a problem with CFOP lookahead CN because I never really had to worry about back slots)


I actually like just y neutrality most as well. I think you should still do CN when you notice an easy CN cross though.


----------



## ruffleduck (Jan 20, 2022)

Practicing megaminx. Racing @OreKehStrah for the sub 1 ao5. (I don't even have a sub 1 single but i have close to a dozen sub 1:05 singles, and I'm rapidly closing in on the sub 1.)


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jan 20, 2022)

I need to get good lol


----------



## ruffleduck (Feb 6, 2022)

Megaminx sub 1 single is eluding me. i have like two dozen sub 1:05 singles and I got two 1:01 singles


----------



## ruffleduck (Feb 12, 2022)

Absolutely destroyed the sub 1 single barrier! 57.08 megaminx PB


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 12, 2022)

zzoomer said:


> Absolutely destroyed the sub 1 single barrier! 57.08 megaminx PB


Congratulations, you're now head to head with Ore.


----------



## ruffleduck (Feb 27, 2022)

Currently working on generating and learning OLS algorithms. RU'R'URU'R' F2L set is done generated, going to finish learning soon. This is very useful subset because many cases set up to it.









zzoomer OLS


OLS R U' R2 F' R U2 R U2 R' F ,R U' R' U R U R' U' R U' R' R U R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 ,R U' R' U R U' R' R' U' R2 U' R' U R U' R2 U2 R ,R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' R2 D' R2 U R U' R' U R' D R2 U' R' ,R U' R' L' U R U' R' L R U R' U R U R' U2 R U2 R' ,R U' R' U2 R U2 R' R U' R2 F R U2 r ...




docs.google.com


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 27, 2022)

zzoomer said:


> Currently working on generating and learning OLS algorithms. RU'R'URU'R' F2L set is done generated, going to finish learning soon. This is very useful subset because many cases set up to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the hard work.


----------



## ruffleduck (Mar 8, 2022)

Some updates.
Doing Roux OH for Method March, averaging sub 25
Doing megaminx, averaging sub 70s and learning some PLL
Developing ZZ-H (hexafusion). Might make a post and/or video on this in the future


----------



## qwr (Mar 10, 2022)

zzoomer said:


> 3x3 - Tengyun v1 3x3, corner magnet modded


Did you just add corner magnets? Did you cut off the little yellow nubs inside? I attempted extra magnets but because of the bit of plastic in the way I'm not sure if it added to magnet strength or just made the cube heavier.


----------



## ruffleduck (Mar 10, 2022)

qwr said:


> Did you just add corner magnets?


Yes


qwr said:


> Did you cut off the little yellow nubs inside?


Yes


----------



## qwr (Mar 10, 2022)

zzoomer said:


> Yes
> 
> Yes


How did you cut them off? They're in awkward positions for scissors or a knife


----------



## ruffleduck (Mar 10, 2022)

qwr said:


> How did you cut them off? They're in awkward positions for scissors or a knife


I used a small nailclipper


----------



## Garf (Mar 10, 2022)

Hey, @zzoomer, do you have any tips for improving in megaminx? I average 1:10-1:30 with Westlund. I know you use ZZ-Spike, but what are some things you do that I can translate into my solves.


----------



## ruffleduck (Mar 10, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I know you use ZZ-Spike


Uh... no? I only used spike for like a month and just for fun
I use YDH which is very similar to Westlund


TheEpicCuber said:


> but what are some things you do that I can translate into my solves.


Efficiency. Literally all megaminx is about.


----------



## Garf (Mar 10, 2022)

zzoomer said:


> Uh... no? I only used spike for like a month and just for fun
> I use YDH which is very similar to Westlund
> 
> Efficiency. Literally all megaminx is about.


Alright, thank you.


----------



## qwr (Mar 10, 2022)

zzoomer said:


> I used a small nailclipper


I tried cutting some parts off and almost all of it was removed but now the magnet holder seems to wiggle a little. As I said, some of the effect is magnet strength increase but some of it may just be heavier corners.


----------



## ruffleduck (Mar 20, 2022)

Goodbye 3x3. Megaminx is my main event. PB single: 51.63, ao5 1:02.68

Planning to finish learning full megaminx PLL by the end of the year

Still doing 3x3 but not as seriously because I don’t see much potential in my skill. I’m doing EOline now because it’s fun and I don’t care much about speed anymore. (Still manage to average sub 11 though? Cool)


----------



## ruffleduck (Mar 20, 2022)

Also, planning to pick up some 3BLD soon. I think I’ll start by learning Orozco, unless you all have a better suggestion for stepping toward full 3style


----------



## Garf (Mar 20, 2022)

zzoomer said:


> Also, planning to pick up some 3BLD soon. I think I’ll start by learning Orozco, unless you all have a better suggestion for stepping toward full 3style.


I would say that if you aren't good at blindfolding solving yet, don't go in that direction, and instead start at a place where you can gradually be able to move outside of your comfort zone for solving BLD.
For an approach I would recommend:
-Prestage: Start with old pochman edges/corners. This will teach you about setting up cases + parity.
-Beginner to sub-2 minutes: Get good with old pochman, and learn how to avoid and parity algs. Also, practice good habits for
-Intermediate: Move on to M2 edges. There are more algs for particular edges, and there are more special cases, but parity gets easier, or doesn't exist if you know how to memo right.
-Sub-2 to Sub-1:30, or even sub-1 minutes.Get a little good M2, but start learning 3-style. I don't think orozco is worth it because if you already are good at setting up to commutators and know how commutators work, then you will work well with 3-style. Otherwise, you can try orozco if you would like.
-Sub-45: Switch to 3-style corners, then 3-style edges. Drill the comms and set-ups to make them speed-optimal.
-Sub-40: Learn more advanced tricks, like multiple corner twists, floating buffers, etc.
However, if you have been doing BLD with OP/OP or even M2/OP and you are at a decent speed, then you can do orozco(bleck) or 3-style. Then continue on from there.


----------



## ender9994 (Mar 20, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I would say that if you aren't good at blindfolding solving yet, don't go in that direction, and instead start at a place where you can gradually be able to move outside of your comfort zone for solving BLD.
> For an approach I would recommend:
> -Prestage: Start with old pochman edges/corners. This will teach you about setting up cases + parity.
> -Beginner to sub-2 minutes: Get good with old pochman, and learn how to avoid and parity algs.


I disagree with this part of your suggestion. M2 is just "4" actual algorithms, and the rest are very intuitive setups. As someone who already knows multiple methods and large alg sets, zzoomer could probably learn M2 in an hour or 2. After that it is just practice. Which in my opinion, M2 doesn't take any more practice to master than old Pochmann. Considering how much faster it is, he might as well jump right to it.

EDIT: I agree with not going orozco though. Might as well just switch straight to 3 style.


----------



## ruffleduck (Mar 20, 2022)

I use OP/M2 and I am jumping straight to 3 style thanks to all of your suggestions.


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 20, 2022)

zzoomer said:


> I use OP/M2 and I am jumping straight to 3 style thanks to all of your suggestions.


Amazing. Good luck!


----------



## Garf (Mar 20, 2022)

zzoomer said:


> I use OP/M2 and I am jumping straight to 3 style thanks to all of your suggestions.


I am doing the same. Jumping straight to 3-style too.


----------



## ruffleduck (Apr 18, 2022)

Switched to Petrus for megaminx. As for 3x3, might switch to Petrus for consistency with megaminx. Playing around with tripod LSLL systems for 3x3 and megaminx. Focusing on chess though.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 18, 2022)

I couldn't post on your profile, but you reached 666 messages


----------



## ruffleduck (May 18, 2022)

small update

Decided to do some 3x3, seems i average sub 10 ZZ and sub 9 CFOP globally. Megaminx really improved my lookahead. Sadly I am faster with CFOP, likely because it is more similar to my main event.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 18, 2022)

zzoomer said:


> small update
> 
> Decided to do some 3x3, seems i average sub 10 ZZ and sub 9 CFOP globally. Megaminx really improved my lookahead. Sadly I am faster with CFOP, likely because it is more similar to my main event.


I'm your fan


----------



## ruffleduck (May 21, 2022)

Am in shock. My ZZ and megaminx experience has improved my CFOP exponentially.

Overall PB ao5 using CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-20
avg of 5: 7.14

Time List:
1. (9.99) R D R2 B2 U D' L' U' F' D2 R B2 R F2 L' F2 U2 R F2 L'
2. 6.93 U' L2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 R' U2 B' D' U R2 B D2 R U
3. 7.24 F2 U2 F R U F L2 D L' B2 L2 U2 R D2 R D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F
4. (6.62) D2 R D R L2 U' L B2 U B2 D' R2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 U'
5. 7.24 L D2 U2 L2 B R2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 F' U2 L' D F U2 B U F' D


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 21, 2022)

zzoomer said:


> Am in shock. My ZZ and megaminx experience has improved my CFOP exponentially.
> 
> Overall PB ao5 using CFOP
> 
> ...


Wow, all without predicting first pair too that's awesome!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 21, 2022)

zzoomer said:


> Am in shock. My ZZ and megaminx experience has improved my CFOP exponentially.
> 
> Overall PB ao5 using CFOP
> 
> ...


fast and furious


----------



## ruffleduck (May 21, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Wow, all without predicting first pair too that's awesome!


I did predict first pair for many of the scrambles, since they were easy. In solve 5 I planned xcross and pseudoslotting.


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 23, 2022)

lost interest in cubing

chess my beloved (friend me on lichess!!)


----------



## hyn (Jun 23, 2022)

Why not chess.com


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 23, 2022)

hydynn said:


> Why not chess.com


clunky interface, useful analysis features requires premium, overall worse quality players, worse community


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 29, 2022)

No more Hungarian Supernova? : (. At least you picked Lichess, it's very much better and less disracting. Chess.com is almost pay to play and it's less ascetically pleasing.


----------



## gsingh (Jun 29, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> No more Hungarian Supernova? : (. At least you picked Lichess, it's very much better and less disracting. Chess.com is almost pay to play and it's less ascetically pleasing.


you're still alive!


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 20, 2022)

Working on an interesting (open source) program for method exploration!

3x3 specific
Purpose: To explore and discover ways to break down steps (reducing a set of states to a subset)
small scale example: finding ways to solve last layer in two steps (step analysis)
large scale example: finding ways for breaking down the the process of solving the entirety of the Rubik's cube (method analysis)

Overview of program and ideas (brain dump)
input start and target state sets
see estimated complexity (number of cases) and efficiency (number of algorithms / number of cases)
generate algs for cases and see average movecount, average estimated speed, best cases, worst cases
autotransform algs to optimize speed?

goal: reduce complexity by breaking down by an intermediate state set
manually by inputting an intermediate state set, or
genetic algorithm to automatically find a combination of (user-defined) properties for intermediate state set?

repeat process with start or target set and intermediate set to break down further

No promises. This is by far the most complicated program I have attempted to build, and I can't guarantee I successfully build it. But at worst, this serves as inspiration for a more skilled programmer and method developer!


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 29, 2022)

Hey all!

I sort of went off track from my original Method Explorer goals. Stupidly late in the middle of programming my original ideas, I realized that the _position_ of pieces does not matter when it comes to calculating "complexity". After this late revelation, I made a much, much simpler program that only takes into account of the _number_ of pieces with the properties (just basic EP, EO, CP, CO).

Here is the program if you want to play with it. It's a short and sweet Python script and you just input values for START and GOAL. (EP, EO, CP, CO)

I got some interesting results with this program.

For solving the entirety of the Rubik's cube `START = (0,0,0,0); END = (12,11,8,7)` it gives (2, 6, 8, 3) as the least complex intermediate set of states. This means that the least complex (fewest number of cases before + after) way to solve the Rubik's cube (from the perspective of focusing on EP, EO, CP, CO apart from each other) in two steps is by first permuting 2 edges, orienting 6 edges, permuting 8 corners, and orienting 3 corners! There's many ways to interpret this, the program doesn't care about the positions of the pieces, _we_ get to choose!

Next I would like to say that I have a growing interest in BLD solving, specifically big cubes, and might get back into cubing with BLD!


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 29, 2022)

Username change because I am not particularly fast nor do I use ZZ (when I get back into cubing I will be focused on BLD, as I said in my previous post)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 29, 2022)

ruffleduck said:


> Username change because I am not particularly fast nor do I use ZZ (when I get back into cubing I will be focused on BLD, as I said in my previous post)


again?


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 7, 2022)

I drop 3BLD. I know I haven't posted anything regarding progression on 3BLD--that is because I didn't have any significant progression at all. All I has motivation for was to learn basic 3-style which alone is a satisfactory accomplishment for me.

So, I randomly decided to try some ZZ speedsolving again. Amazingly, I found that I was able to inspect full CN eocross much more easily than ever before. This seems to be a common pattern of mine: I drop something for a while, then when I return I magically improve. Maybe it's a mindset difference: approaching with a fresh, open, relaxed attitude vs. pressuring myself as I had when I was seriously training EOcrosses. My work I had put into planning and optimizing CN EOcross (with the help of my trainer, see my signature!) was extremely tiring, and I had no motivation to put that into practice during inspection, but undoubtedly _did_ improve my skill threshold. Now, with a fresh mind, it seems I am able to reap the fruits of this work in practice.

I had previously dropped zbor after learning the T set, and slowly forgot everything due to negligence. I will not back down so easily this time. At the very least, I wish to retain knowledge of a full set permanently. I only hope that I will have a similar situation as I did with CN EOcross: that I will discover that I can come back stronger than before.

My revelation has lead me to realize: I don't have to be a lazy theorycrafting bum no more. I will be the first to perfect the art of optimal ZZ; that will be my sole focus in cubing. I will use my (now extremely limited) time the best I can.


----------



## Timona (Sep 7, 2022)

ruffleduck said:


> I will use my (now *extremely limited*) time the best I can.


Whatchu mean by that? Are you gonna die soon???


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 7, 2022)

Timona said:


> Whatchu mean by that? Are you gonna die soon???


i hope not. i was mostly referring to the fact have a lot going on, now that i am finishing up high school and thinking about university


----------



## ruffleduck (Oct 3, 2022)

Fall break. Learning full sune ZBLL, and antisune if i have time. I enjoy learning these sets because the algs are extremely good and it is funny to see peoples' reactions. Top level cubers know almost full ZBLL except sune/antisune? Because it isn't worth it? Fascinating. But did I ask?
Anyway i'm going to be learning full ZBLL eventually so the order doesnt matter, all that matters is maintaining motivation which this undoubtedly is helping with.
3 days in and i'm already halfway done with sune ZBLL


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 3, 2022)

ruffleduck said:


> Fall break. Learning full sune ZBLL, and antisune if i have time. I enjoy learning these sets because the algs are extremely good and it is funny to see peoples' reactions. Top level cubers know almost full ZBLL except sune/antisune? Because it isn't worth it? Fascinating. But did I ask?
> Anyway i'm going to be learning full ZBLL eventually so the order doesnt matter, all that matters is maintaining motivation which this undoubtedly is helping with.
> 3 days in and i'm already halfway done with sune ZBLL


It's hilarious when one tells a younger cuber they differ from the norm. At my comp people that came up to me could not wrap their heads around the fact that I used Black/yellow on my Square-1 and used a modded Valk as my OH main. I tried telling them the benefits and uses of BY, yellow is more vibrant than white, it looks better, Female WR holder uses it, it's not boring, I personally find it to be easier on the eyes, all I got was a "you do you" and "each to their own". As for the VE I had to keep telling them it was a Valk 3 core with Valk Elite pieces, yet they still insisted on calling it a Valk.

It's a great trait to stray from the norm. While it is annoying to have to explain to people constantly why you do things differently I believe it is healthy to have a different mindset and just simply not care what others say to try to talk you out of something. The funny thing is is that the most loyal normalist usually is very weak when attempting a debate and has nothing to say to defend any counter whatsoever.

Do I believe S/AS ZBLL is worth it? Not at all. But I admire those who push the boundaries and go for it. The algs are great for the most part, it has lower movecount, it's 1LLL, and it's just super cool. I wish you luck on your journey.

As a side topic, are you thinking about improving at OH at all? I assume you still use Roux, what are your goals?


----------



## ruffleduck (Oct 3, 2022)

I thank you for your support, and insight regarding how silly young cubers are. It is a duck-eating-popcorn worthy story you shared.
I believe sune/antisune ZBLL is absolutely worth it if you are forcing EO solved last layer. Sure, sune into PLL is very fast. But it follows that sune ZBLL is even better (by nature of ZBLL) and this is useful considering it is encountered 8/27 solves. Is it as "worth it" as other ZBLL sets? Relatively, it does not have as much speed improvement compared to OCLL PLL. Are there other areas of solving more important to work on? Certainly. But the sune algs are fire and extremely satisfying to pull off, not to mention bragging rights.



DuckubingCuber347 said:


> As a side topic, are you thinking about improving at OH at all? I assume you still use Roux, what are your goals?


I do indeed use Roux. I do not have aspirations because i believe my one handed turning ability is limited, and because I lack interest. May come back to it in the future (unlikely)


----------



## ruffleduck (Oct 9, 2022)

I have completed learning sune ZBLL. Thanks to trainyu, i was able to complete this a lot faster than I originally thought. Less than a week! Still need to work on recall to weed out the 5-second-blanking-out occurrences.


----------



## ruffleduck (Oct 9, 2022)

I was requested to make a sheet, so here you all go!









zbor


s (U) R U' R' S R2 S' R' U2 R2 U' R2' U R,(U) F U' R' U R U F' R U R2 U R2 U2 R',(U') S' U2 L' U2 L U2 L F' L' f,F R' U2 R F' R' F U2 F' R R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U' R U' R',(U2) F' R U R' D R U R' U' D' R U' R' F,(U') R U R' U R2 D R' U2 R D' R2,F R' U R U F' R' U F U F' R (U) R U R' U R2 U R U R2 U'...




docs.google.com


----------



## Silky (Oct 9, 2022)

ruffleduck said:


> I have completed learning sune ZBLL. Thanks to trainyu, i was able to complete this a lot faster than I originally thought. Less than a week! Still need to work on recall to weed out the 5-second-blanking-out occurrences.


Congrats, mate! Huge accomplishment


----------



## ruffleduck (Oct 30, 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxFsN0ml5nFoSRFrsroDrbTs0YEiY3RQwn


----------



## TheSpeedSkewber (Oct 30, 2022)

I use a RUSFB V Perm that goes smth like R U' F' S U F2 U' B' R2 U' R' D R' U, once you get the fingertricks down its pretty good. (Hold with the block in back right)


ruffleduck said:


> Brian Sun currently holds the YTUWR for PLL average with a mean of of 0.694 framecounted across all PLL's.
> 
> My ambitious goal: to beat this.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheSpeedSkewber (Oct 30, 2022)

TheSpeedSkewber said:


> I use a RUSFB V Perm that goes smth like R U' F' S U F2 U' B' R2 U' R' D R' U, once you get the fingertricks down its pretty good. (Hold with the block in back right)


Although it isnt OO


----------



## ruffleduck (Nov 1, 2022)

PB2 single, 4.92











alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## Xnightslayer99 (Nov 2, 2022)

ruffleduck said:


>


I've done tperm in 0.75s without framecounting


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 2, 2022)

Xnightslayer99 said:


> I've done tperm in 0.75s without framecounting


I can do J perm .6 without framecounting. That doesn't mean it's actually that fast. Anything other than framecounting will most likely be inaccurate. In addition, our feathered friend has a .667 T-perm framecounted.


----------



## ruffleduck (Nov 2, 2022)

Xnightslayer99 said:


> I've done tperm in 0.75s without framecounting


Nice! I have a 0.52 on stackmat. It isn't very accurate.


----------



## ruffleduck (Dec 5, 2022)

Soo... end of semester is killing all of my time and motivation for cubing. I still prioritize chess and (independent) math study as hobbies, so I basically spent no time on anything cubing-related for over a month. and... I'm pretty sure I am going to have to basically relearn the sune algs if I want to use them effectively again. It's somewhere in my head, but that head is now super sluggish. I probably will not relearn them for a while. This is the same thing that's happened to T ZBLL, I'm afraid.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 5, 2022)

ruffleduck said:


> Soo... end of semester is killing all of my time and motivation for cubing. I still prioritize chess and (independent) math study as hobbies, so I basically spent no time on anything cubing-related for over a month. and... I'm pretty sure I am going to have to basically relearn the sune algs if I want to use them effectively again. It's somewhere in my head, but that head is now super sluggish. I probably will not relearn them for a while. This is the same thing that's happened to T ZBLL, I'm afraid.


I recognize the cycle of learning a lot of ZBLL, forgetting almost everything, not relearning them until it's really all gone, trying to relearn and regretting you didn't practice the algs more.
It sucks.


----------

